# How much toothpaste do you usually use?



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

How much toothpaste do you usually use?


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

C. moderate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

C


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

D, then most of it accidentally plops into the sink.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blue Dino said:


> How much toothpaste do you usually use?


 @Kevin001 @Charmander
I don't put Barney turds on my toothbrush!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> @Kevin001 @Charmander
> I don't put Barney turds on my toothbrush!


:laugh:


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

B if it's an electric toothbrush, C if it's a normal one.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

D


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> :laugh:


He doesn't even have a tail in that picture. I just noticed!
Maybe he bleeds brown. :stu :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Varies. Generally a-c


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Base on the picture, I go with B for an electric toothbrush since it spreads the paste much more efficiently.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

C


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I usually go for C, but end up with D or more. And I curse, because toothpaste is..well..****ing toothpaste.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I said "moderate" but that was before I saw the picture chart. 

Based on the chart - "a lot".


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Probably C. But I have an electirc toothbrush.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

b to c


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Moderate. You're supposed to use a pea-sized amount, but I cover a good portion of the brush. *shrug*


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I do D, and then run it under water for a second. Then I start brushing.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

C-D, C is about what they recommend. I like a little more than that because I feel like my teeth are cleaner.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Charmander said:


> D, then most of it accidentally plops into the sink.


Haha! Yes. This is me. Like someone said, I'm going for C, but D happens a lot. And then it can be C or B some plops off the toothbrush or out of my mouth from my first spit bc it wasn't used.



Silent Memory said:


> B if it's an electric toothbrush, C if it's a normal one.


This is a good point. If I'm using an electric, which I have a tiny round brush for it, I'll put a little. It'll shake off so fast if I try more. (Which reminds me, I should buy some new heads for it. I've been using classics for a while.)



mezzoforte said:


> I do D, and then run it under water for a second. Then I start brushing.


You too? I think a lot of people wet their toothbrush. Moisture helps spread it and the toothpaste doesn't feel like chalky cream in your mouth. Heh.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

More than C, less than D.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Pet Hate*

Every dentist asks how often? advice. Dr says how much smoke, drink?

These are curses. The tactic is not to get information. They poke for reaction.
Every recruiter and interview. LUSH tablets seemed a good idea. Financially and practically not viable. Back to future of paste. I do love curry paste.

My buzzing brush seems harmful.. too big. just randomly move bits of food about, or polish the enamel only?

kids from school used toothpaste to hang posters.

All I know - when outside of my lips, the brush spreads paste all over my tiles.. constellation of stars, so I keep all internal. Solid contact of plastic throbbing against teeth seems damaging so I try keeping the brush in middle of oral cavity so hoping the brushes just broadcast and sprays the paste around.

Human tactile senses lack knowing where the brush is. we can only imagine where to poke it around. No transparent jaw or cheek. Mirror can't inform us... as brushing hair or makeup. I want live x-ray video when brushing. nanocamera on brush head might be tricky.

like processing film in a darkroom. if can't see, why/how do? Can't see person using phone? Why bother? Can't see who's talking? Fraud. end-of-tellyfone.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

C. Used to be D until someone pointed out how I was using a huge amount of toothpaste, so I started to cut back after that.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Usually C but accidentally voted B, but that seems rather accurate too. Depends on how much of a rush I'm in xD


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

only when I go see dentist. that's tomorrow morning


----------

